# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Chronisch Vermoeidheidssyndroom(CVS)-ME

## Carla B.

heeft iemand ervaring met deze ziekte welke niet erkend wordt? mijn dochtr heeft het al 5 jaar. vele onderzoeken en niets verder.
met groet
Catharina

----------


## Gabutje

Ik zelf heb de ziekte al vanaf mijn 12e en ik ben inmiddels 25. Ik weet niet wat je allemaal wilt weten, maar je mag me alles vragen. Ook weet ik een goede site www.me/cvs.net . Daar ben ik zelf ook geregeld en heb er erg veel aan.

Het blijft een rotziekte, maar is wel mee te leven hoor! Maar dat is een langzaam proces. Tevens loop ik ook bij het cfs research center Amsterdam bij dr. Kurk (dr. Vermeulen werkt daar ook). Zij kunnen ook veel voor je betekenen. 

Groetjes, Gaby

http://ghendriks.spaces.live.com/

----------


## Carla B.

dank je wel voor je reactie. ik zal het aan mijn dochter doorgeven. misschien wil ze erover praten. werk je? de site is haar bekend denk ik. is het bij jou ook met Pfeiffer begonnen en wat zijn je klachten?
groet Catharina

----------


## Gabutje

Nee, ik werk niet. 

Echter heb ik wel met weinig aanpassingen het mbo en het hbo kunnen volgen. Een sociaal leven daarnaast is er dan niet, maar ik had hiervoor gekozen. Als ik het over zou mogen doen, dan had ik misschien langer over de opleiding gedaan, maar dan wel met een sociaal leven. 

Momenteel begeleid de gemeente mij, ik heb geluk met een sociale gemeente. Ik hoop in september met een reïntegratie traject te mogen beginnen waarbij ik ook omgeschoold wordt tot receptioniste/telefoniste/baliemedewerk 
en administratief medewerker. Zodat mijn kansen groter worden om aangenomen te worden. Mijn twee vooropleidingen geven mijn niet genoeg kansen, omdat de diagnose pas twee jaar geleden is gesteld en dus toen pas mijn toekomstprognose wist. 

Ik was twaalf toen ik geen paardrijden, kreeg een soort griep en samenloop van omstandigheden. Binnen twee weken kon ik niet meer lopen en omdraaien in bed, mijn moeder moest me als een baby weer gaan verzorgen. Op een gegeven moment was ik graat mager, gedeeltelijk kaal en ook mijn menstruatie bleef weg. Mij hebben ze op een gegeven moment maar prednison gegeven, 3 jaar lang en een zware dosis. ( ik heb wel pfeiffer gehad, maar dit was zo'n 3 jaar geleden en dus niet de oorzaak) 

Wat mij qua studie gered heeft is denk ik het feit dat ik al snel uit mezelf alle opdrachten in studieboeken ging maken, uiteindelijk kreeg ik vrij snel een leraar thuis. Waar mij klasgenoten een heel studiejaar over deed, deed ik 3 maanden over en kon dus voor spek en bonen naar school gaan. Wat ik dan ook iedereen aanraad is dus heel snel voor scholing thuis te zorgen, al is het maar 1 vak. Toen ik eenmaal weer naar school ging, volgde ik mijn lesrooster, kwam thuis en lag op bed. In het weekends maakte ik mijn huiswerk dan.

Ik schat dat ik 3 dagen of 5 dagdelen in staat bent om te werken en hoop dat dan ook gauw te bereiken. Al die jaren dat ik dat ik alles perfect aan kon, zag om me heen mensen die het veel erger en zwaarder hadden (althans dat dacht ik). Ik had de tv, radio, computer etc... ik kreeg van alles vanwege mijn situatie. Gelukkig was ik er niet altijd mee, mijn situatie werd ook wel eens door mijn ouders en omstanders misbruikt. En tot vorige jaar kreeg ik emotioneel pas de klap, die iedereen pas op mijn twaalfde had verwacht. Vooral als het over de medische wereld gaat, fout op fout, sta ik wankel op mijn benen. Met het gevoel ik moet weer! Nu met dr. Kurk heb ik het vertrouwen weer een beetje terug gewonnen. Ook stichting Mee heeft mij super geholpen www.mee.nl zij kunnen wat studie, werk, wonen etc... ondersteuning bieden, de hulpverlening is gratis en voor jong en oud geschikt.

Ik stop nu, anders wordt het een beetje lang bericht.

Groetjes, Gaby

----------


## Carla B.

Dag Gaby, hartelijk dank voor je antwoord. ik kan soms wat laat reageren daar ik met vakantie ben voor 2 maanden en af en toe even thuis ben. laat ik voorop zeggen dat ik grote bewondering voor je heb. je antwoord heb ik naar mijn dochter doorgestuurd. ze ziet het vaak helemaal niet meer zitten en heeft er steeds weer vreemde klachten bij. 
heb jij geen concentratieproblemen omdat je toch veel hebt bijgeleerd? mijn dochter heeft dat in sterke mate en moet vaak van alles een paar x lezen. 
ben jij ook zo mager? keelklachten? amandelen zijn inmiddels verwijderd maar klachten blijven. veel oogproblemen?
graag zie ik je weer met lieve groet moeder van CVS patiente

----------


## Gabutje

heb jij geen concentratieproblemen omdat je toch veel hebt bijgeleerd? mijn dochter heeft dat in sterke mate en moet vaak van alles een paar x lezen. 

Ja, ik heb zeker problemen met concentratie, dat hoort bij de ziekte. Ik heb mijn studie voornamelijk gehaald omdat ik elke les aanwezig was (een studieboek heb ik nauwelijks ingekeken) en daarnaast stelden mijn studie ook niet veel voor. Voor tentamens kreeg ik extra tijd, zodat ik niet in tijdnood komt omdat ik twee keer zo langzaam werk. Met het lesrooster dat ik had was ik meer thuis dan op school en werd veel via internet geregeld. De grootste concentratiefactor is de ogen, omdat ik daar zo vaak last van heb, heb ik moeite met lezen, licht en bewegende beelden.

ben jij ook zo mager? keelklachten? 

Ik was het eerst wel, maar na een paar maanden werd mij prednison gegeven. Naarmate het beter werd kwam mijn eetlust ook weer terug, voor door alle stress en emoties ben ik aan het snaaien geslagen. Waarschijnelijk is de oorzaker van het activeren van de ziekte bij uw dochter nog erg actief, vaak is dit tijdelijk (kan een hele tijd duren) en sommigen blijven echt zo. Anderen komen weer op gewicht of juist aan. Dus daar is niet echt peil op te houden.

amandelen zijn inmiddels verwijderd maar klachten blijven. 

Ik neem aan dat uw dochter erg veel last van haar klieren heeft. Eerst wilde de huisarts bij mij dat ook laten verwijderen, maar de kno arts heeft dat tegengehouden omdat op latere leeftijd kans groot is dat ze gewoon weer aangroeien en ook het risico op complicaties zijn groter. En belangrijkste, je klieren blijven vervelend, want ook dit is een bijverschijnsel bij de ziekte (het lost dus eigenlijk niets op). 

veel oogproblemen?

Ja, erg veel. Ook dit hoort erbij, maar wat ook kan helpen zijn prisma glazen. Het kan zijn dat uw dochter geen sterkte nodig heeft of een combinatie daarvan nodig heeft doordat ze last van de oogspieren heeft. Zoals nu is bij mij de rechteroog afwijkend, hierdoor krijg je last van je evenwichtsorgaan en ga je duizelig voelen, kun je hoofdpijn/migraine krijgen etc... Er zijn drie artsen in Nederland die dit heel goed volgens een 'methode'kunnen vast stellen,1 zit in Alphen a/d Rijn, 1 in Den Bommel (dr. Kralingen) en 1 in Havelte (dr. Biewinga - Booij) ik zit bij de laatste. Het kan een ondersteuning zijn, je zou het eventueel nog kunnen bespreken met de opticien. Maar iedereen die de ziekte heeft klaagt er over, toevallig hoor ik van veel dat ook zij gebruik maken van prisma's. Dat je misschien prisma's nodig hebt staat los van de ziekte, maar je ziekte kan het ongemak wel versterken. 

Op www.mecvs.net staat een lijst met alle bijverschijnselen van de ziekte!!! Misschien kan je dan de puzzelstukjes op hun plek leggen.

Vragen staat altijd vrij! Je weet me te vinden.

Groetjes, Gaby

----------


## Agnes574

Ik zit al 10 jaar thuis met CVS en/of Fribomyalgie en loop het UZ te Gent plat.
CVS is echt om zot van te worden,maar je moet het gewoon gaandeweg gaan accepteren en ermee leren omgaan!!
Ik heb het in '95 gekregen,ze denken dat ik door een verwaarloosde keelontsteking het cytomegalo-virus heb opgelopen(zit in mijn bloed)en dat het daardoor is ontstaan,maar het kan zoveel oorzaken hebben...op de CVS-sites kun je veel lezen,leren maar ook merken dat ze er eigenlijk het fijne niet helemaal van weten...en dat er geen,of toch geen duidelijke behandeling is.
Ik slaap 10 tot 14uur per dag,anders voel ik me 'grieperig' en draaierig en superslap...veel kan ik niet doen(werken ook niet...zit al 9jaar thuis en ben nu 33jaar..zonder leuk,druk sociaal leven en leuk werk...maar ik moet door,dus probeer ik er het beste van te maken...al is het niet altijd even gemakkelijk!!!
aan alle mede-lotgenoten:sterkte en maak wat van je leven(probeer het althans!) !!!! je leeft maar één keer!
grtjs Ag

----------


## Agnes574

Carla B,hoe gaat het intussen met je dochter?

Gabutje,hoe vergaat het jou intussen?

Ik volg nu hydro-therapie en cognitieve gedragstherapie in het UZ te Gent...maar of me dat veel gaat helpen betwijfel ik!

Ik zit nu al ruim 10 jaar thuis met een invaliditeitsuitkering en ik blijf hopen dat ik op een dag terug kan gaan werken...maar wanneer????????

Ondertussen modereer ik hier op deze site,wat me wel enige voldoening geeft...gaat het: ok, gaat het niet dan gaat de pc niet aan!

Vooral de ups and downs,daar heb ik het meeste last van...de ene keer je een beetje beter voelen en het bijhorende optimisme...en dan je weer zo slecht voelen en tot niets in staat zijn..grrr!

Ik hoop dat we hier méér mensen kunnen tegenkomen die hun ervaringen met deze ziekte met ons willen delen!

Xx

----------


## Carla B.

Gaby en Agnes bedankt voor jullie berichten. met mijn dochter gaat het nog net zo. van alles al geprobeerd en momenteel is het vechten tegen de instanties omdat de ziekte niet erkend wordt. je wordt er moedeloos van laat staan zij. depressies die bij tijd en wijle aanwezig zijn, de onmacht en het niet kunnen verdelen van de werkzaamheden thuis over de dag. stemmingswisselingen maak ik ook bij haar mee. wat ervan moet komen? ik weet het niet. met vriendelijke groet Carla B.

----------


## Agnes574

Zorg dat je dochter in een CVS-referentiecentrum terechtkomt,waar ze wordt gevolgd en begeleid door een multidisciplinair team van artsen!!!

Ik weet niet waar ze precies in Nederland zitten,maar er zijn er daar zéker ook een aantal....

Ik zit in Gent,het UZ hier heeft ook een CVS-referentiecentrum...daar leer je hoe je het beste met de ziekte omgaat dmv therapie en ze bekijken ook wat eventueel de beste medicatie voor je is!!!!!

Succes en sterkte!!
Xx

----------


## Carla B.

dank voor je reactie Agnes. ze woont in het westen in de buurt van leiden. moet je de kosten zelf ophoesten?
met groet en dank!

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Carla,

Wat de kosten betreft....
Ik hoop dat dat hetzelfde werkt als in Belgie,maar dat zou je eens na moeten vragen!
-Alles wat je aan therapie volgt kost een symbolische 1 euro per maand...dus dat is ok  :Wink: 
-Je voorgeschreven medicatie wordt hier in Belgie grotendeels vergoed...maar 10 jaar geleden (toen ik nog in N'land woonde werden ze volledig vergoed doordat je ziektenkostensysteem hier heel anders werkt...eerst alles betalen en daarna pas terugkrijgen..pff..hele bedoening hier hoor én tijdrovend! Nederland is wat dat betreft moderner)
-Eventuele onderzoeken gaan ook via de ziektenkostenverzekering en hier in Belgie geldt ook weer dat je een kleine eigen bijdrage betaalt..maar dat is allemaal goed te doen!!

Ik ga eens voor je opzoeken waar ze in Nederland zitten...maar volgens mij zit er zeker één in Amsterdam...

Daarbij...als je dochter kan zorgen dat ze toegelaten wordt tot zo'n CVS-referentiecentrum...wordt haar ziekte wel dégelijk erkend en kan ze aanspraak maken op een invaliditeitsuitkering(geheel of gedeeltelijk)!!

Wat ik niet snap is dat je schreef 'de ziekte word niet erkend'....
Ik ben al 10 jaar CVS-patient...en mijn ziekte word al de volle 10 jaar erkend...door Nederland!!! Ik krijg mijn WAO-uitkering (nu heeft dat een nieuwe naam..WIA ofzo) al al die tijd van Nederland...
En ik zit nog maar een jaar in het CVS-referentiecentrum...die centra zijn namelijk vrij nieuw...en in het UZ te Gent waren ze "gewoon" effe 3 JAAR mijn aanvraagformulieren kwijt ... grrrr...heb 2 jaar héél ambetant gedaan en overal aangeklopt en hehe..alles in orde nu!...Belgie hé  :Wink: 

Hoe komt het dat ze je dochters ziekte niet erkennen?????
Dat snap ik dus écht totaal niet!! Kan ze nog werken dan?? Want dan begrijp ik dat ze geen uitkering krijgt,maar anders zou ik die artsen en bevoegde instanties eens goed aan hun oren trekken!!!

Dat heb ik dus wél geleerd....vecht voor erkenning...uiteindelijk win je en krijg je de hulp die je zo nodig hebt!!

Sterkte en succes...ook voor je dochter!!!
Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## Agnes574

Het is gewoonweg een ramp om vanuit Belgie op het internet naar NEDERLANDS CVS-referentiecentra adressen te zoeken(Nijmegen komt vaak ter sprake,maar dat ligt niet echt in de buurt van Leiden hé?)...informeer eens bij ziekenhuis 'rijndam' in Rotterdam....of vraag aan je ziektenkostenverzekeraar/plaatselijk ziekenhuis naar alle adressen in jouw buurt van deze centra!

Gabutje sprak over het cfs research center in Amsterdam..als je die contacteert helpen ze je volgens mij graag verder! Ook de site die zij vermelde hierboven in post 2 is een hele goede!!

Nogmaals héél veel sterkte!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

http://www.cvscentrum.nl/ dit is de link naar CVS AMSTERDAM
*Onze wachtlijst voor nieuwe patiënten is inmiddels opgelopen tot april 2010. Met ingang van 24 juli 2009 hebben wij daarom helaas een patiëntenstop moeten instellen. U kunt ons wel altijd bellen of mailen voor overleg.*

http://www.vermoeidheidcentrum.nl/ LELYSTAD

http://www.umcn.nl/patient/ NIJMEGEN

http://www.umcutrecht.nl/subsite/cvs UTRECHT

Dit zijn de links die ik vond mbt behandelcentra/poli CVS/ME in Nederland

----------

